# Moo cards



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.moo.com

These would make great business cards, or hang tags. You can upload the photos from Flickr. They are more expensive than regular cards (100 for $20), but you can put a different image or photo on each card. That would be nice for 'limited edition' runs - a completely unique hang tag for each shirt.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

cool idea... thanks for the link.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Those look pretty cool. Sounds like they would work like the "tell cards" that oddica ships with their packaging. Full color is nice too


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

hey guys ... moo cards are good because you can get 100 diff images, but per piece, they are super expensive. The Oddica 'tell cards' are just business cards cut in half, 4/1. The price comes out to about a penny a piece. (we have a table top corner rounder that can cut a stack of them, making them appear to be professionally die cut.)

http://www.agency26.com/tellcards.jpg


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Those look pretty cool. Sounds like they would work like the "tell cards" that oddica ships with their packaging. Full color is nice too


 
What is a tell card? Does it have information on it or is it a card with only an illustration on it? 

Oddica said he uses a table top round corner cutter to make his look like they have been die cut. Where can you find a cutter like this? Is it at a hardware store or stationary store, just what is this thing? Thanks.


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

with artist-based T-shirts, you tend to get a lot of people looking
and wondering, Where'd you get that shirt?

http://www.agency26.com/tellcards.jpg

The tell card can be given out to answer such a question.
We include a few with each order. It's a business card cut in half
and we use a tabletop corner rounder most of the time.


http://www.ctlaminating.com/identif...d-corner-machines/Corner-rounder-table-lg.jpg

have had this rounder for 9 years and it still works great. Have a 1/2 inch
die, and 1/4 inch die.


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

Oddica, Thanks for your help. It's always appreciated.


----------

